# Conseils



## Lorisamat (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ,

Vous est il déjà arrivé de ne plus en pouvoir a cause des parents et de songer à se réorienter mais que vous ne savez pas quoi faire ?

Merci de vos avis


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Non car je n'ai jamais eu de parents qui m'ont poussé à ce point à bout.
En presque 30 ans de métier et une quarantaine de familles, seules 3 m'ont un peu "agacée" car du mal à être à l'heure, aussi bien le matin que le soir. Et une de ces 3 qui en plus trainait toujours un peu pour me payer... (le 5, 6 parfois le 8).

Ce qui pourrait me faire changer de métier s'il ne me restait pas 3/4 ans à faire, c'est les nouvelles directives, contraintes, exigences de la PMI.


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

J'ai eu plusieurs "vies" avant de devenir assmat et malgré les problèmes que l'on peut rencontrer dans notre travail je n'en changerai pas. Après j'ai la chance jusqu'à présent de pouvoir choisir mes employeurs et d'être bien considéré par ceux là.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (22 Juillet 2022)

Ho que oui 
Je suis en pleine réflexion
Je vais me renseigner pour passer mon BAFA


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Si je devais changer, ce serait : soit la pâtisserie, soit pour rester dans la petite enfance, ATSEM pour avoir mes vacances scolaires.
Mais à mon âge je vais continuer Ass Mat


----------



## liline17 (22 Juillet 2022)

oui, il y a quelques mois, après avoir eu quelques déceptions avec plusieurs parents en peu de temps et 2 accueillis avec quelques troubles du comportement, et puis, je n'ai plus les mêmes employeurs, démissionné d'un qui avait des troubles et ça m'a passé, je retrouve le plaisir de mon métier.


----------



## Lorisamat (22 Juillet 2022)

Super vos réponses , c’est réconfortant , peut être que c’est une mauvaise passe .
Il me reste 1an à faire mais si je suis démotivée ça reste long .
Effectivement les nouvelles directives sont lourdes mais pour ma part les parents sont le plus dur à gérer .
J’ai un cap pâtissier mais pas sure que ce travail me convienne physiquement .
Je dis et répète mille fois les choses aux pe mais l’impression qu’il s’en fichent .
Démissionner oui et non ! Pas facile .
Je cherche aussi dans la petite enfance mais ….
Merci de tous vos conseils car cela permet de relativiser


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

@Lorisamat 
Il vous reste un an avant quoi ?


----------



## Lorisamat (22 Juillet 2022)

Un an pour que le contrat qui me pose souci finisse


----------



## violetta (22 Juillet 2022)

Moi aussi, j'ai eu une vie avant d'être assmat et pour rien au monde je ne changerais de métier
Je ris beaucoup avec mes petits accueillis, le temps passe gaiement malgré quelques difficultés, bien sûr, tout n'est pas rose
Mais les parents ne me feront pas plier, pourtant parfois grrrrr, je zappe et fais mon stafff


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

@Lorisamat 
Un an c'est long et court à la fois. Parmi mes accueillis j'en ai un qui devient difficile à canaliser. Il mène sa famille à la baguette et ici il est casse-pieds avec les 3 autres plus petits. En septembre dernier, je me suis dit : "pffffffffffff encore un an !"
Et puis finalement j'en vois le bout, il rentre à l'école en septembre prochain.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

J'aime trop mon travail pour qu'un parent réussisse à me remettre en question et changer d'orientation professionnel 

Les chieurs n'ont qu'à passer leur chemin 
Et vous devriez en faire autant


----------



## Lorisamat (22 Juillet 2022)

Mon métier me plaît beaucoup et je suis très pro mais là je sature et comme j’ai dit plus haut peut être que c’est juste une mauvaise passe et peut être après mes vacances ça ira mieux .
Le petit est adorable et aucun souci avec lui mais ses pe grrrr .
Si pas de changement en septembre je passerais sûrement à autre chose car je ne vais pas ruiner ma santé mentale et mon travail s’en ressentira .
Merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## kikine (23 Juillet 2022)

oui moi,
les parents ont réussi a me dégoûter du métier, l'année dernière j'ai tout de même voulu reprendre j'ai passé des entretiens qui se sont tous mal passés (enfants qui faisait n'importe quoi, parents qui posent un lapin, un papa qui se croit sur meetik...) bref je me disais que se n'était rien ils ne sont pas tous comme ça ne te décourage pas... et puis finalement un matin grosse douleur a l'épaule tendinite de la coiffe de rotateurs... je me suis dit c'est un signe même mon corps s'y oppose totalement...
du coup suis partie vers une formation dans tout autre chose


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Juillet 2022)

Nanou j'allais poser la même question 1 an avant quoi ? pour Lorisamat ! j'ai aussi une collègue qui près de la quarantaine en a assez des PE et de ce travail elle a 3 enfants et vit seule donc pas évident mais qd on commence à en avoir ASSEZ il faut changer pour celles encore bien jeunes !!! et puis dans nos campagnes déjà les tarifs ne sont pas élevés comme certaines ici et çà c'est un bon motif aussi !!! et ne me dites pas "tu peux augmenter  tes tarifs"... bref plus que quelques mois pour moi et c'est la retraite j'ai assez travaillé ... bon courage à toutes et tous et surtout les PE chiants qu'ils passent leur chemin ou les remettre à leur place vite fait bien fait !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Si j'étais plus jeune je pense que je tenterais autre chose.
Et pas dans le domaine des services à la personne, ni atsem etc,  trop mal considéré. 

Un métier où je peux renseigner. Orienter.  Pour la stabilité.  Les revenus.
Aucune idée !


----------



## Titine15 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ça m'est arrivée mais je me suis faite licenciée ou démissionné. Maintenant je ne me prends plus la tête si les parents ne pe reviennent pas je change mais c'est quand même pas la majorité des parents qui sont des plaies. Heureusement sinon je ferai autre chose. A la base je suis commerciale donc je pourrai changer sans pb si l'envie me venait.
Bonne journée


----------



## zabeth 1 (23 Juillet 2022)

Pour le moment je ne changerais pas.
J'ai eu aussi plusieurs vies , (notamment secrétaire médicale et au-secours, je n'en pouvais plus...), 
Je cherchais à me reconvertir, là, j'ai trouvé "ma voie".
au moins,  je sais ce que c'est que d'avoir des collègues jaloux, qui vous font des coup dans le dos, des patrons insupportables (et je reste très polie), courir après son train ou son métro le matin et le soir, subir les grèves de transport...J'ai travaillé à  l'étranger aussi, et c'est très instructif. (et j'y repartirais bien pour le coup  !!!)
Je touche du bois, jusqu'à présent, mes PE ont tjs été très corrects, parfois à l'ouest pour le paiement, les CP,  etc, faut tout leur expliquer, mais gentils et respectueux, et enfants mignons, à part un qui, pas méchant, mais insupportable (quand papa et maman sont en extase devant lui et ne savent pas dire non...), et part à l'école en septembre 2023 !
bon courage.


----------



## zabeth 1 (23 Juillet 2022)

@kikine : du coup suis partie vers une formation dans tout autre chose
si ce n'est pas indiscret, vers quoi vous réorientez vous ? vous souhaitez arrêter le métier d'assistante maternelle ? 
Bonne journée.


----------



## violetta (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Je constate encore une fois que les assmats qui ont bossé dur avant de choisir ce métier sont plus satisfaites que les autres.
Jamais je n'aurais pu faire ce boulot plus jeune avec mes enfants à la maison, je suis sûre que j'aurais manqué de patience surtout avec les parents.
Je ne me prends pas la tête pour des broutilles.
A partir du moment où mes employeurs respecte mon travail, les horaires ça me va.
Et j'ai la chance de choisir avec qui je veux collaborer.
Donc plus d'avantages que d'inconvénients par rapport a mes années de crèche.


----------



## abassmat (23 Juillet 2022)

oui tout comme Violetta, j'ai choisi de faire ce travail sur le "tard" car je ne me voyais pas le faire quand mes enfants étaient plus jeunes. Et j'ai aussi travaillé à l'étranger et bien je trouve que les parents et la pmi sont plus simples à gérer que des patrons "bi polaires", de devoir subir des grèves et des clients mécontents. Je subis beaucoup moins de stress depuis que je fais ce travail. Les enfants m'apportent beaucoup, et j'aime être mettre de mes journées avec eux. Les parents, j'essaye d'éviter ceux à problèmes, après je sais que personne n'est à l'abri de se faire avoir. Mais bon à mon âge je prévilégie le dialogue et je n'hésite pas à dire non.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Juillet 2022)

Violetta j'ai travaillé 15 années comme employée de bureau j'ai bien rigolé mais avant d'être licenciée économique j'étais devenue la personne à abattre car je ne me laissez pas faire (trop de choses injustes) et était payée au SMIC ! donc je me suis dit plus jamais de "patrons" et les PE par la suite dans mon métier d'ass mat qui se sont considérés comme tels et bien cela s'est fini très mal avec eux ! j'ai eu pendant que je travaillais en dehors une ass mat je faisais 45h par semaine et cette dame (dcd depuis quelques années) je la considérais comme une seconde maman pour mon fils et non comme mon employée ... donc des emmerdeurs qui se prennent pour ce qu'ils ne sont pas très peu pour moi et plus j'ai pris de l'âge plus je mes suis endurcie et pas laissée faire !!! donc mesdames les nouvelles ass mat ne vous laissez jamais dicter vos actes !!!


----------



## violetta (23 Juillet 2022)

Je comprends angèle ce que vous voulez dire.
Pour ma part, depuis maintenant 10 ans, je n'ai pas subi de mauvais comportements de la part de mes employeurs .
Quand quelque chose me chagrinait, je prenais mon courage a 2 mains (pas facile car je ne suis pas du style " grande bouche") et je choisissait un moment pour en discuter calmement , toujours dans le dialogue, mais je ne  laissais jamais les choses traîner. Tout s'est toujours bien passé de cette façon .
Je remarque bien souvent sur ce forum que les nounous explosent car elles disent oui a tout, veulent se faire apprécier et au bout d'un moment ça pète ! Boum
Dès le depart il faut s'imposer sinon c'est mort.


----------



## kikine (24 Juillet 2022)

@zabeth 1 je me reconvertie dans l'énergétique (magnétisme, chamanisme...) d'ici 2 ans je serais a mon compte..


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Juillet 2022)

Kikine vous avez déjà le "don" ?


----------



## kikine (24 Juillet 2022)

oui j'en ai plusieurs, tous ce sont manifestés j'en ai bloqué certains par crainte maintenant il est temps pour moi de cesser d'avoir peur et d'exploiter mes capacités


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Juillet 2022)

Oui si j'avais ce don je n'aurais pas fait autre chose ! une dame au bout de ma rue est magnétiseuse elle fait de belles choses pour les personnes sous chimio entre autres ... même pas courrier ! je vous souhaite de réussir dans votre projet mais il n'y a pas de raison ! 🤗


----------



## kikine (24 Juillet 2022)

merci angèle, déjà ça fonctionne sur mes filles


----------



## stephy2 (24 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Super Kikine, tu me taperas plus avec ta règle en bois comme y a 2 ans à peu près 
Si tu fais des séances par le biais du forum je suis preneuse 
Moi aussi j'aimerai changer de métier mais je ne sais pas dans quel autre métier. Je cherche une formation à faire pendant que je suis encore assistante maternelle pour ne pas quitter du jour au lendemain sans rien! Mais pas encore trouvé... les centres de formation qui m'appellent me propose toujours les métiers pour être soignants donc ne répond plus!


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Juillet 2022)

Kikine tu peux être appelé dans les hôpitaux une autre dame plus âgée chez qui j'allais était souvent sollicitée par les pompiers ... et ma voisine magnétiseuse s'est rendue tout récemment pour sa fille qui était au plus mal à la clinique elle a réussie à lui débloquer ce qui n'allait pas car les médecins étaient un peu perdus ! c'est beau je trouve de pouvoir soigner les autres et sa famille juste avec ses mains ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (24 Juillet 2022)

Je suis curieuse que feras tu dans le magnétisme et en plus tu seras chamam. Ça m'impressionne je ne connais pas. Quel sera le nom de ta nouvelle activité ?


----------



## kikine (24 Juillet 2022)

je sais pas trop encore, pour l'instant j'apprends a débloquer les choses, pas encore de vue très clair sur le futur, pour l'instant c'est ce que j'ai en idée mais cela peut changer au grès de mon évolution..
pour les hôpitaux c'est plutôt un lieu que je fuis, car je ne m'y sent pas bien de même que la foule en fait... c'est pas que je n'aime pas les gens, mais ils me fatiguent...  😂


----------



## zabeth 1 (24 Juillet 2022)

Waouh, suis impressionnée car moi non plus, je ne connais pas, mais si vous avez des dons, autant les utiliser. Bravo !
Bon courage et réussite dans votre projet, car pas facile de redémarrer à zéro (et je vous solliciterai peut être aussi à travers le forum )
Belle journée.


----------



## Ryleti (24 Juillet 2022)

Loriasmat,
Je pense qu'il faut savoir ce que VOUS voulez vous.
Pendant 6ans j’ai bossé dans le commerce et 7 ans comme formatrice en salle blanche et je ne regrette pas le changement.
Je choisi mes parents, mes horaires, mes vacances, mon salaire..
Au début j’acceptais tout parce que je débutait, la peur de mal faire car novice dans ce métier.... mais après on prends confiance et on se rend compte de notre professionnalisme et on refuse de tout accepter.
Pour les horaires si les parents sont en retard et qu'ils n’ont pas prévenu ils nous rejoignent où l’on est, je vais pas priver les autres de sortie.
Pour les horaires du doit je suis compréhensive sous reserve d’être avertie et que de ne doit pas régulier sinon je regarde, mais si j’ai prévenue de bien être à l’heure parce que j’ai un RDV et qu'ils sont pas là je vais à mon rdv et ils viennent les chercher ou attendent que je rentre.
Si ça ne leur plaît pas, au revoir!!!!!!
Il y a toujours du travail. Je ne veux pas me dégoûter de mon travail ni en faire pâtir les autres accueillis à cause de tension avec les parents ou petits trop compliqué à gérer.
J’ai pris sur moi depuis février avec une petite mais c’est parce que je termine la semaine prochaine, que je travaille avec eux depuis 5 ans et que (a sa décharge) les parents se sont séparés. Je ne voyais que maman et tout allait bien ce qui n’est pas le cas avec papa et le comportement de la petite va avec la semaine de papa.
Je leur ai bien dit que si le contrat ne se terminait pas en juillet j’aurai démissionné.

Dites vous que tous les enfants et tous les parents ne sont pas les mêmes heureusement pour nous.


----------



## Lea64 (28 Juillet 2022)

Moi j ai bosser 10 ans en hotellerie et voila que je fête mes 10 ans  d ass mat cette année . J aime ce que je fait qu'un seul parents qui me rendais dingue au bout de 4 mois j ai démissionné point . Je me donne encore 10  ans et as pour projet d'être famille d acceuil apres sa,  j aurais 50 ans et en passant par de bonne association n'aurais aucun contact avec les parents juste a aider un petit bout qui as mal commencer sa vie ....


----------

